
Visualizing hidden data relationships: analysing NBA assists - hindsights
https://towardsdatascience.com/how-to-visualize-hidden-relationships-in-data-with-python-analysing-nba-assists-e480de59db50
======
hindsights
Hi, I wanted to share this as I thought this came out quite well.

I wrote about visualising NBA data with interactive shot, bubble & Sankey
charts, with the aim of understanding whether assists matter as a stat. I
include code & data in my GitLab repo. Thanks!

